# Indoor 3-d range in Owosso, MI ?????



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Indoor?*

I was also wondering if there is any indoor shoots in southern Michigan to get some practice in before the up coming 3d season starts.

Thanks Jim


----------



## RICOCHET30060 (Jan 20, 2008)

Detroit Archers is located in West Bloomfield, MI. We have a 3d league every weds (7pm) and Sun (630pm). Great practice and open to guests. Come on out and you'll have a great time. We also have a bunch of up coming outdoor shoots starting in March check out the Schedule at www.Detroitarchers.com


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

PM sent, the range in Owosso is located on Oliver Street behind the Oliver Woods retirement village.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Indoor 3D*

Adams archery has one that is in Milan, MI. Shots up to 35 Yds.

-Jim


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

There is Capitol Archery in Redford as well.


----------



## hoytsalot (Aug 14, 2006)

the owosso 3d range is new and very nice, couple of nice guys running it, can shoot up to 40 yards indoors. 30 rinehardt targets, two tier shooting, give it a try if in the area.


----------

